# Top 3 Toys "TOOLSs" you have to have



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Smoker
Vale
propane torch

Sorry I had to


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

hive tool
vail 
watar jug

Like to have:
smoker
burlap
torch
lighter
duct tape
knife


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Queen catcher
Queen muff
Queen marking tube


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

smoker
hooked hive tool
veil


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

hive tool

smoker

jacket


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I love queen muffs!!!


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

smoker
hive tools
escape route


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Veil, 
Smoker, 
Hive tool. 

Not a hard call at all.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

#1. Veil
#2. Hive tool and frame grip
#3. surgar spray/smoker (depends on which hive I'm working)

I pretty much just need my veil and hive tool, don't use much else.

-Nathanael


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Veil w/jacket

hive tool

smoker (just in case)




NEED TO MAKE:

Hive hoist to help manipulate hives from wheelchair/walker. Needs to be light and very portable.


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Hive tool
veil
basket holding everything else that I MIGHT need!


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

smoker - wouldn't even for a minute attempt to open a hive without it

maxant hive tool - the ones with the hook end to lift frames

queen marking tube, queen catcher, queen muff - everyone ought to mark your queens



Grant 
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Just gotta have my toque. Mine has a special place on a shelf behind the seat in my truck. Couldn't imagine working without it. I'm off to wrap bees today...+2 degF, with a high of 18 today. Better believe it'll be on my head.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

veil
hive tool
epi-pen


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

veil 
maxant hive tool
smoker
cooler of brew so the land owners I have hives on can have a cold one when I stop by to get stung


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Hammer
Table Saw
Screw Driver


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

riverrat said:


> veil
> maxant hive tool
> smoker
> cooler of brew so the land owners I have hives on can have a cold one when I stop by to get stung


Beer Breath - one of the best ways to insight bees to sting. You might try consuming after working the bees, you'll get stung less.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Decent truck & trailer
Swinger
Plenty of boxes and foundation


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok what is a swinger Tony


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok what is a swinger Tony


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

mudlake said:


> Ok what is a swinger Tony


Oh boy........we get to tell ya what a swinger is......

http://www.hummerbeeforklift.com/hb turbo.html

Bet it's not what ya were thinkin, now was it.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

An apiary and orchard forklift. Indispensable for getting significant amounts of bee work done with destroying your back. They are compact, powerful and 4x4. A Swinger, or the new Hummerbee are life changing tools. A lot of onerous chores can become easy and possibly fun again.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

odfrank said:


> Beer Breath - one of the best ways to insight bees to sting. You might try consuming after working the bees, you'll get stung less.



I knew a beekeeper once who liked to experiment. One day he went out with his veil on and breathed in the entrance of one of his hives. There was no response so he washed his mouth out with beer and tried it again. The bee's covered the veil up and several was able to sting him.

Another time he drank some beer and a while later he let some bee's sting him. The reaction to the sting was worse than he had ever had before.

 I think he was looking for reasons to have a beer, as if he needed one.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

kc in wv said:


> Another time he drank some beer and a while later he let some bee's sting him. The reaction to the sting was worse than he had ever had before.



I caught a swarm once after having two beers. Ended up in the ER.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

dcross said:


> I caught a swarm once after having two beers. Ended up in the ER.


Fell off the ladder?

Keith


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Keith Benson said:


> Fell off the ladder?
> 
> Keith


Hah!! That would have been a picnic by comparison!!


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Jacket/veil

Maxant hive tool

Smoker


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Top tools?
1) Veil/jacket
2) Hive tool
3) Beesource!


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

Top 3 would be:
Jacket & veil with Underarmour t-shirt & SWEATBAND
Heavy duty cotton-lined dishwashing gloves -they give me better dexterity than the leather ones & I haven't been stung through them yet.
Hive tool
Next would be:
smoker
Framegrip - this item got tossed in the reject bin until I bought the aluminum one from Brushy Mtn. 
My Mule (Kawasaki) or something similar


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

beesource
observation hive
beeculture/ABJ


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Golden bee suit
Maxant hive tool
John Deere Gator


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

*3 top Pcs.*

1) Veil
2) Marking Pens ( One for my mating nucs and another (of a different shade) 
in case I find a supercedured queen in my full size hives)
3) Hive Tool


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

hair rubber band (for my hair)

white bandana (for my hair)

Swiss Army knife (for what comes my way)

Waya (being prepared) Coyote


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

1993 1 Ton Ford F350 Diesel (God I love that old Bee truck, especially when I can get it started!)
Chain uncapper (best thing I've done in years)
Toilet paper - I hate using leaves or newspaper at the outyards, the bees get really funny about digging in the hives afterward.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Smoker, Hive Tool, Veil is good,
but those are easy:

How about top 3 _*other than*_ those 3?


Water ('cause beekeeping can be thirsty work)
GPS (To work one's colonies, one has to remember which orchard they are in)
Reading Glasses ('Cause eggs are small, and my eyes are getting old)


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Glasses are a good one. My eyes have lost that "egg vision" as well. I still have not gotten used to mine. If you list glasses then a good sweat band has to be next on your list.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Joel said:


> Glasses are a good one. My eyes have lost that "egg vision" as well. I still have not gotten used to mine. If you list glasses then a good sweat band has to be next on your list.


A sweatband is definitely in my top three, along with a veil and maxant hive tool.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

*I can see this as a two-parter..*

Top three "toys"
1. Infrared thermometer
2. Digital camera
3. Ryobi cordless tool kit including circular saw and drill

Top three TOOLS
1. Hive tool
2. smoker
3. pocket knife

Of course, a JD Gator would be kinda freakin' nice...


----------



## 3gooddogs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Liquid smoke*

What do you all think of liquid smoke? This is coming from a newbie.

Nikki


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

Can't do 3 coz I don't use my 3rd choice unless my 4th has gas in it:
Hive tool
Vail
Smoker
Plumming torch


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{1. Infrared thermometer}

What interesting things are using this for John??


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"What do you think of liquid smoke?" This is coming from a newbie." .... 3gooddogs.

Well,.........this is coming from an Oldbie [sp]. "Liquid smoke" is a NAME!! for a product that is made to provide a "smoky flavor" to anything that humans cook [to eat]. It has.. NOTHING TO DO!!! with the the "smoke" that is produced by smokers that is used by beekeepers, whatever "smoker fuel" they use.

The bottle of "liquid smoke" that I have [hardly ever use it] has molasses in it. It says in 100% of, YES! 100%, 100%, 100%!! of the books I have read..molasses is NOT good for honeybees.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Joel:

It is for finding where the colony is in the walls when doing a removal.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>"Liquid smoke" is a NAME!! for a product that is made to provide a "smoky flavor"

It is also being sold by beekeeping supply houses to put in spray bottles and use in place of a smoker.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"Liquid Smoke".................."It is also being sold by beekeeping supply houses to put in spray bottles and use in replace of a smoker". M. Bush. So then M.B., are you going to use that "liquid smoke", provided by beekeeping supply houses?? Which.."beekeeping supply houses"?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Chef, I haven't done removals in about a decade but wow, what a great tool too have. Technology is a great thing!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

OldBee.... Old attitude I guess!!! Its true what they say! 

Almost all bee supply houses carry it. Used a lot back in the old days... you should know... oldbee!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Fine!!............Whatever.............!!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

someone needs to stand in the corner for a little while....


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Liquid smoke: "It is also being sold by beekeeping supply houses to put in spray bottles and use in place of a smoker". M. Bush.

Well, what'ya know! I learn something new all the time on Beesource. I suppose,.. if someone is really concerned about "second-hand smoke" it's a good thing.


----------

